# Phone keeps turning off during rides, why?



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

It's a Samsung Galaxy S6. Is it because my storage space is almost full?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy S6. Is it because my storage space is almost full?


" RUSSIAN HACKERZ " !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Time to upgrade phones... Motorola has a killer sale on the z3 on their website right now... Like $179 I believe...


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Urbanappalachian said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy S6. Is it because my storage space is almost full?


https://www.techjunkie.com/samsung-galaxy-s6-keeps-turning-off-solution/


----------



## bestcars (Oct 17, 2019)

I don't think so that we need to turn off our phone during riding. It is normal and It is also saved.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy S6. Is it because my storage space is almost full?


More like your battery needs to be replaced.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy S6. Is it because my storage space is almost full?


The S6 is from 4/2015, so I'm assuming it's had around 4 years of use. Most phones of that age I've seen were an absolute mess.

Hopefully you don't have a hardware issue and it's not your battery losing charge. To isolate hardware: if you feel real adventurous, know what you're doing, and have a few hours to spare, I'd say back up your device (don't ask how on here!), perform a factory wipe/reset, and build it back up with the necessary (and only the necessary) data and apps. Then see how it behaves after that. If it still does it, it's likely that it's time to trade it in.

The only phone I've seen turn off spontaneously was my previous one: it was an older slower phone, it overheated in the summer while simultaneously running the driver app and being charged, and it shut down once in a while.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

Urbanappalachian said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy S6. Is it because my storage space is almost full?


It's because you have "Samsung Galaxy S6" .


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

bestcars said:


> I don't think so that we need to turn off our phone during riding. It is normal and It is also saved.


What?


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> What?


In the past year - as I ventured further away from my home base - I have lost the satellite signal several times and the Uber App either freezes or disappears. As I continue on my ride I regain the signal and everything is just as it should be. Strange and disconcerting but you can get used to it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It could be lots of things that were already mentioned but also consider that the phone might be overheating. In this case they will often shut off in order to protect the phone from damage.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Google it, many solutions are on Android geek websites. Could be a simple solution or your phone could burst into flames at any moment.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I agree with the folks who say it's time for an upgrade. That phone is 4.5 years old. The battery has got to be struggling and apps will run faster with a more up to date processor. I recently upgraded my 3.5 year old phone and it's nice not having the rideshare and map apps lag. 

.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

Well, any suggestions as to what inexpensive unlocked phones I should get next?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I stand by the Motorola G5PLUS , still relevant tech and comparable in quality to a Samsung s8/s9 for less than $150 on Amazon.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Urbanappalachian said:


> Well, any suggestions as to what inexpensive unlocked phones I should get next?


It has to be unlocked? I personally like to see a phone in person before making a purchase. I'd head to Best Buy and see what they are offering.

I was planning on getting an unlocked phone, but my carrier was offering a really good deal on a locked phone, so I took it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Urbanappalachian said:


> It's a Samsung Galaxy S6. Is it because my storage space is almost full?


I figured out why you phone keeps turning off, it hate U/L


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Here's that Motorola deal I was talking about plus they are throwing in a free Moto mod which is real nice

https://www.motorola.com/us/products/moto-z-play-gen-3#buy


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I have a Moto e4 no problem s and it was only $50.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

It's tired of listening to your pax gossip in the back with her homegirls :rollseyes:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

KD_LA said:


> I'd say back up your device (don't ask how on here!)


How do I back up my device?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> How do I back up my device?
> 
> View attachment 369913


https://www.google.com/search?q=how.....69i57j0l7.5062j1j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8?


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> I have a Moto e4 no problem s and it was only $50.


Similar. Have Moto E5 Play, no issues, got it free from Verizon, worth about $125.


----------

